# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  حل یکی از معماهای بزرگ فیزیک پس از 27 سال

## khatereh 2

دانشمندان مرکز سرن در سال 1987 در آزمایشات خود برای پاسخگویی به چرایی و چگونگی چرخش پروتونها با شکست مواجه شدند و این معما تا 27 سال با عنوان «بحران چرخش پروتون» لاینحل باقی ماند.

به گزارش سرویس علمی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران(ایسنا)، اکنون دانشمندان دانشگاه بوینوس‌آیرس بر این باورند که توانسته‌اند پاسخ این معما را پیدا کنند.

پژوهش محققان نشان داد یک ذره زیراتمی موسوم به گلئون ممکن است مسئول بخش اعظمی از چرخش پروتون باشد.

این دستاورد توسط دکتر دانیل فلوریان و همکارانش با استفاده از برخورددهنده آزمایشگاه ملی بروکهاون در اوپتون نیویورک حاصل شد.

پیش از این تصور می‌شد که چرخش پروتون منحصرا توسط ذرات زیراتمی موسوم به کوارکها ایجاد می‌شود. اما نتایج آزمایشات سال 1987 نشان داده بود کوارکها نمی‌توانند مسئول کل چرخش پروتون باشند.

کوارکها ذرات زیراتمی هستند که ذرات بزرگتر مانند پروتونها را می‌سازند، در حالیکه گلئونها چسبهایی هستند که این ذرات را در کنار هم نگه می‌دارند.

اگرچه عنوان چرخش در اینجا نام غلطی است. این اصطلاح به توصیف فرآیند چرخش واقعی مانند گردش یک توپ نپرداخته بلکه به چیزی که اساسا «چرخش کوانتومی» یا «چرخش اتمی» است، اشاره دارد.

چرخش در سطح کوانتومی – کوچکترین اندازه ممکن – به عنوان یک ثابت فیزیکی است که چگونگی برخورداری ذرات از یک میدان مغناطیسی، تعاملات آنها و غیره را توضیح می‌دهد.

اگرچه چگونگی دستیابی پروتونها به این ثابت فیزیکی همچنان رازآلود باقیمانده بود.

گفته می‌شود ذرات زیراتمی از مقادیر متفاوت چرخش برخوردارند؛ پروتونها دارای چرخش یک دوم هستند که دانشمندان را به این باور رسانده است که احتمالا چرخش آنها توسط دو کوارک با یک جهت چرخش ایجاد شده است. اگرچه این امر مدنظر دانشمندان نبود، چرا که تنها یک چهارم چرخش پروتون توسط کوارکها ایجاد می‌شود.

پژوهش جدید نشان می‌دهد گلئونها که از چرخش یک برخوردارند، مسئول نیمی از چرخش پروتون هستند.

این یافته بر اساس برخوردهای پروتون با پروتون در برخورددهنده یونی سنگین نسبیتی (rhic) بود. هنگامی که پروتونها با یکدیگر برخورد می‌کنند،‌تعاملات آنها با یک نیروی قدرتمند کنترل می‌شود.

این کار توسط گلئونها انجام می‌شود، به این معنی که آنها بطور پیچیده‌ای در برخورد پروتونها دخیل هستند.

جهت چرخش پروتونها سپس برای تعیین این امر استفاده شد که گلئونها در حقیقت در چرخش این ذرات نقش دارند.

داده‌های بیشتری از برخوردها در حرکت پائین برای تائید نتایج نیاز است اما در حال حاضر، بنظر می‌رسد یکی از اسرار بزرگ در فیزیک زیراتمی سرانجام حل شده است. در این صورت، دانشمندان می‌توانند به درک بهتری از چگونگی دستیابی ذرات به جرمشان دست یابند.

یکی دیگر از اسرار حل نشده فیزیک این است که چرا کوارکها، گلئونها و دیگران تنها در ذرات زیراتمی دیگری مانند پروتونها یافت می‌شوند و به تنهایی قابل شناسایی نیستند.

حل این معما می‌تواند دلیل چرخش کوارکها و گلئونها را نیز توضیح دهد. این نتایج می‌تواند فاکتور مهمی در تعیین چگونگی دستیابی پروتون به جرم باشد.

----------

